# Does anybody know about ARGC?



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello!

We are going to start IVF in December /Jan and we have been looking at clinics. We would like to have immune testing and be closely monitored so would like to go to ARGC (it's also near work so can go for bloods etc easily). But, on their website I see no mention of same sex couples and it only talks about male and female partners. 

I also read on a ARGC clinic thread that a single woman had said they weren't getting back to her and she heard that they don't treat single women. So I am wondering whether anyone knows any info on ARGC and whether they treat same sex couples, are they allowed to refuse us? I have emailed them and left a message asking for an info pack but if they don't get back to me because they are avoiding the issue (as they are doing with the woman on the thread) I don't want to wait around.

Thanks guys!
Bobbyx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

BobbySuccess,

I may stand to be corrected, but when I wanted to go to ARGC some years ago, I was told they do not accept single women and I assume this would include same sex couple as well.

This is obviously a shame as they are so successful.  I personally would recommend the next best choice as the Lister, who may well also be sympathetic to some extra testing (including immunes).  You can organise a lot of implantation failure, standard testing via your GP and maybe use either the Lister (Dr. Thum e.g.) or someone like Dr. Gorgy for more expert level 2 immune testing.

I had a very good experience at the Lister and they are an extremely highly regarded clinic.

Best of luck,
Daisy
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a single woman and went to Argc under the guise as a couple with my KD for the reason you stated. I have heard that they refuse single and same sex couples fr FF I would have thought they'd be hard pressed to deny same sex couples these days. I also had a consultation with dr jaya parkeih at the lister and found her manner so nice the lister also seemed much more calm & modern than Argc which is like a rollercoaster. Daisyg has given you some great advice as well


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

I would also vouch for the Lister after a poor experience at LWC.


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for the great advice and insight! If ARGC would rather not treat same sex couples even though legally they might have to now, we won't pursue it - we want to feel welcomed and comfortable. I have heard lots of great things about the Lister and CRGH. My GP is a bit pants when it comes to investigating my infertility and just suggests IVF, so if I go with CRGH I will go to see Dr Gorgy to get the level 1&2 immunes done. 

Thank you all  

Bobbyx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I may be wrong but I think CRGH do some immune testing themselves

Good Luck


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

I think that the issue with ARGC is that they do not have an HFEA licence to store donated sperm or eggs (and that's probably because of the problems they have with HFEA).  I looked into it a while ago. 
So it's not so much that they won't accept same sex or single women, but that they cannot accept anyone who would have to use anything donated.


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

That's interesting Luce87, thanks for letting us know. They do have donor sperm listed on the price list but it is £110 so very low compared to other clinics which is maybe an indication that it isn't the same system. 
Thanks


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, interesting info.  I also noticed the price for DS on their website and the HFEA also says that they are licensed for DS??  Surely some of his couples also need donor sperm? I understand that couples do import from US for example to ARGC but only known/ID release donors I think.

To be honest, this policy of no single women was in place in 2004 when I first enquired about treatment, so well before Taranissi's recent run-in with the HFEA... could it be to do with Taranissi's religious beliefs??  

When I asked about treatment and told them I was single, I was immediately told that they do not treat single women with no mention at all about it being to do with DS.  I felt that it was a top down decision based on a moral view?

Daisy
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Daisy I don't know what the issue is one of the FFers from the singles girls therad, has sent numerous applications and been in on foot and still she is told there are no appts! They do import DS for m/f couples needing DS as they don't have a sperm bank.
I was speaking to my acupuncturist and he said he didn't think it was Mr T's views as he is very accomodating, he knew of other 'couples' like me and my 'partner' to get treated there.
L x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a thought maybe nothing but surely the equality act could be used in someway? Lea x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Not so sure L!  Key words in your post are 'couples' and 'partner'!

As a private clniic, I believe it is legal for them to set their own criteria on who they will accept for treatment - and in the ARGC's case this appears to exclude single women and same sex couples.  This is from personal beliefs driven by Mr. T IMHO.


Daisy
xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Well that explains why they never responded to my email requesting an information pack!


----------

